# Severe PMS/PMDD - please help my girlfriend



## pending (Dec 10, 2018)

Any ladies on this forum? Or anyone who has experience with their girlfriend dealing with this?  So, my girlfriend has a severe form of PMS/PMDD. For about 1 week every month, she turns absolutely psychotic. Depressed, irritable, crying, angry, hostile, confused, etc. She gains about 8 pounds of water retention in a day or two, and it leaves just as fast, when menstruation arrives. Her skin becomes darker (like brown) and thicker, and she develops new moles (and her existing moles become darker). This also clears up after the pre-menstrual period; skin goes back to being light/thin and moles fade away, and the water-weight disappears.  Any way, she has had this issue for quite a while, and has tried most regular supplements and lifestyle changes. For example, she recently went to see another doctor about this, and when she told him the problems, he told her to "exercise, drink a lot of water and eat veggies like broccoli". She began laughing at the doctor (obviously she has tried all this, and things like Vitamin B6, etc. -- she even tried and SSRI for the depression but it just made it a lot worse).  Reading up on it, it does seem like estrogen is the culprit, but how can you control it, for a woman? Does any woman have experiences with taking an aromatase inhibitor (AI) for PMS symptoms? Would it work? Other supplements that might be good for a woman? Like I said, she has tried most of the regular stuff, so I imagine it should be something quite strong to control the symptoms


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Hysterectomy for her or weed and booze for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2018)

Eww gross. Go see a doctor.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Is she on birth control?  A lot of women take it just for horrible pms.  In the long term it might make it harder for her to get pregnant in the future but it sounds like it would be worth that risk.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah birth control is what some women take to control bad periods. Some women with low bf% don't even get periods


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Is she on birth control?  A lot of women take it just for horrible pms.  In the long term it might make it harder for her to get pregnant in the future but it sounds like it would be worth that risk.



My daughter always had bad cycles. She would stay in bed in pain for several days.  She has taken a birth control shot since highschool to Help with these symptoms. It has really helped her.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

RustyShackelford said:


> My daughter always had bad cycles. She would stay in bed in pain for several days.  She has taken a birth control shot since highschool to Help with these symptoms. It has really helped her.



Same with my wife but that's the reason shes an IVF case. Just like AAS, those hormones have consequences in the long term to natural metabolics


----------



## German89 (Dec 10, 2018)

It happens.  It's called hormones.  If she's not happy with it... Suggest seeing a doctor.  Otherwise, be a man and deal with and help her through this difficult time.  trust me, we don't want to be like this. it's horrible. it's not fun.  I know I don't like it and sometimes, a hug and a kiss on the forehead and tell her, everything will be okay, helps.  

Or, fukk off for the week?

I know sometimes, I get totally mad.  Like my entire world is going to crumble..  Like, I will cry at the microwave (because, I hit the wrong buttons).

SO... Yeah. Good luck. Periods are a bitch!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 10, 2018)

Estrogen is not the culprit. Progesterone is. 

Using an AI to control this is a stupid, no doubt man made, idea. The result of which will no doubt include a permanent loss of bone mineral density because estrogen is really ****ing important to women. Dealing with permanent health issues vs 1 bad week per month is a no contest. 

If she wishes to remain fertile, nothing can really be done about it. As German said, learn to deal with it. It's 1 week.

If it's something that is a huge pain in the ass for her (I couldn't care less about you, no offence dude) then she would need to research BC methods and figure out what would work best. Be aware that a lot of these suck ass too - most crash women's test levels resulting in them have zero libido, being in a bad mood all the time...basically the same side effects that come with having low T for guys.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 10, 2018)

I am actually shocked that PoB didnt just suggest you just PIITB and call it a day...

That being said I hear you man, it can be rough for a spouse, but think about how she feels.  Once I started looking at it that way it got a lot easier to deal with on my end and actually made it better for both of us.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2018)

German89 said:


> It happens.  It's called hormones.  If she's not happy with it... Suggest seeing a doctor.  Otherwise, be a man and deal with and help her through this difficult time.  trust me, we don't want to be like this. it's horrible. it's not fun.  I know I don't like it and sometimes, a hug and a kiss on the forehead and tell her, everything will be okay, helps.
> 
> Or, fukk off for the week?
> 
> ...



a woman  I once dated told me if I ever kiss her forhead she'd punch me in the face. Lol said she's not my child and not my pet.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 10, 2018)

OP, 
I sympathize with you and as German said...she doesn't want to be that way either.  After kids, my wife's Aunt Flow turned her into Beelzebub a week a month.  Worse thing you can do is tell her you know she's on her period...duck if you do!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Estrogen is not the culprit. Progesterone is.



Ding, Ding.  

See a Doc OP, from everything you said, its necessary

They told her to eat well, exercise & drink lots of water because those are just healthy practices.  

And if this is bad.....wait til shes pregnant.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2018)

tell her to walk it off


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 11, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Estrogen is not the culprit. Progesterone is.
> 
> Using an AI to control this is a stupid, no doubt man made, idea. The result of which will no doubt include a permanent loss of bone mineral density because estrogen is really ****ing important to women. Dealing with permanent health issues vs 1 bad week per month is a no contest.
> 
> ...



you know more than us females...thank god as I have no idea what to do about that..besides suck it up or try and find a medical solution for sure!


----------



## German89 (Dec 11, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> you know more than us females...thank god as I have no idea what to do about that..besides suck it up or try and find a medical solution for sure!



The medical solution:
Alcohol
Chocolate 
Hot bath
Back rub
Sleep


----------

